# Printing from Fire HDX



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

On the new update 4.1.1 there is  "print page"........do I have to have an app for that?


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Since writing the above, I found an app for my printer, purchased, downloaded and have printed something. So far I have only been able to print from inside the app. When I try from the print page that is new to the update it says "no printers found"......I will keep exploring.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Is your printer WI-FI enabled? I don't have a tablet, but this article might be of some help:

http://www.gizmag.com/how-to-print-kindle-fire-hd-hdx/30825/


----------

